
Show HN: AI to make people smile for 4 seconds - jonathanmv
https://autenti.ca/smile
======
rahimnathwani
This is great. The biggest challenge is how to get it in front of people when
they need it. Maybe it needs to be like those apps that stop you from using
your computer for 5 mins every hour: your computer locks every hour, and you
must smile for 10 seconds (4 is too short!) to unlock it.

The sharing feature you have is good, but it will likely only work once or
twice per sad recipient.

~~~
jonathanmv
Oh rhimanathwani, thank you very much for your comment. It's such a great idea
that one of having the computer unlock only after you smile for at least 10
secs! It's genius.

This website was a quick test but i can see that it has many other
applications. I will keep in mind your suggestion.

------
TipVFL
Your link doesn't appear to be working on Android Chrome. It goes to a
"Something is not working" page, from there I can click on the about button,
and then "ready to smile" button, and that works.

However, it had a really hard time detecting my smile even when I smiled as
big as I could. Have you tested it with beards? My beard is fairly short but I
thought it might be the issue.

~~~
jonathanmv
TipVFL I made a mistake yesterday and introduced a bug that showed an error
screen by default... That's why you might have seen that message. I also open
the site from Android Chrome.

Regarding the beard, I haven't done many tests (a don't have bear on my own)
but the service I use behind scenes is Amazon Rekognition
([https://aws.amazon.com/rekognition/image-
features/](https://aws.amazon.com/rekognition/image-features/)) so there's not
much I can do in order to improve the service

